# Building a house



## chicois8

Hola, I am thinking of selling my home along the Nayarit coast and moving to higher (read cooler) ground around the Dolores Hildago area..I would like to build a house this time and I know costs vary all over the country, I am looking for approximate building costs for a block house per square meter. Thanks in advance


----------



## circle110

We are about to start a house in Guanajuato City and the cost is 5,500 pesos per square meter with finishings to a moderate level.

Since Dolores is nearby it may be similar. 
However, some things like cement might be more in Dolores and other things like ceramic tiles are going to be cheaper, so that will impact cost per square meter.

I read that the national average in Mexico currently is around 5,000 per m2, so Gto is a touch above that.


----------



## conklinwh

We are about 45 min the opposite side of Dolores from Guanajuato in Mineral de Pozos.
We built out of adobe and block for the containment of heat and cool. Our cost was about $50USD/square foot. Some people that have done very high end places with a lot of caliche & cantera are more like $70USD/square foot.
What we found interesting is that architect had three lists with his bid-included, not included but necessary and not included and optional. Examples of the not included but necessary were things like water and electricity hookup as we needed install 3 poles and a transformer to get to our place. Examples of the not included but optional were the type of wall/fencing as we are 10 min outside of town and what type of water system did we want like pressurized versus gravity and water softener/purifier. Our initial price also included allowances for some things like tile and light fixtures as there is a wide range in cost for both.


----------



## TundraGreen

I had to get my calculator out to compare the numbers being bandied about.

$37 usd/sq ft = $5000 mxn/sq m
$41 usd/sq ft = $5500 mxn/sq m
$50 usd/sq ft = $6727 mxn/sq m
$70 usd/sq ft = $9418 mxn/sq m

Using $1 usd = $12.5 mxn

Will


----------



## circle110

Sorry rvgringo. I made a typo... it is acabados, not acobados, as ExpatPumpik pointed out. Since there's not a good equivalent in English and I've heard the term so much from architects, builders, materials salesmen and folks building houses that I thought I might get away with it.

The "acabados" make up the larger part of the cost of the house. Our neighbors just finished their house. The architect charged them $400,000 pesos for the design and the construction of the house to "obra negra" level which means foundations, walls, cement roof and plumbing without any fixtures. He then offered to finish the house (add the "acabados") at a mid-level of quality for the cost of $600,000 pesos. The said "forget it" and decided to do it themselves by hiring people individually to do each job. They wound up spending..... exactly $600,000! However, by managing it themselves they were able to finish the house to a more luxurious level than the architect would have and they had it really customized to their tastes.

So, total cost for them: 1 million pesos ($75-80,000 USD) for a 200 square meter house with very nice finishings for $5000 pesos per square meter. Or in US terms: a 2150 sq foot house for just under $40 a square foot.


----------



## conklinwh

Expect that you should be thoroughly confused. Key is that a lot of variables that will drive costs to between about $40 & 70/sq foot.


----------



## circle110

conklinwh said:


> Expect that you should be thoroughly confused. Key is that a lot of variables that will drive costs to between about $40 & 70/sq foot.


Yes, I think the building industry plays with the fact that the process is confusing to try to extract a little extra $$ from you.


----------



## conklinwh

That could be true but also that construction & issues very different. My wife designed our place as she is graphic designer with a lot of experience. However we had to hire an architect to convert design to buildable house in Mexico. We are used to studs and frame but options here are block, brick, adobe, caliche or some combination where walls are foot+ thick.
We also didn't do as thorough a job on amount and placement of fixtures and wall switches/outlets as pretty easy to change in the US. Here requires chiseling.
Also in the US we tend to automate as much as possible given people/equipment costs but reversed here.
Finally a lot of decisions that we take for granted or do after the fact that are very necessary here such as utilities, water system when have & don't have power, privacy/security, etc.


----------



## Bigmunch

Can anyone recommend a good Architect/Builder in the Dolores Hidalgo area ? We would like to build a house there in the next year


----------



## lagoloo

Here's another thing to consider: 
This year, in a Lake Chapala village, we built a casita over a carport space; basically a garage with apt. above, either for guests or possibly future rental. We did everything legally from the start, from the plans to the permits to the IMSS etc. The casita project was finished in April. As of last week, we were still being hassled by the bureaucracy for "fees", trying to get everything signed off. The winning move was when a fella who works for IMSS came by, unannounced, and demanded 40,000pesos for "unpaid fees", to be paid immediatley, into some bank account, or there would be huge fines. Fortunately, between our building jefe and his facilitator, it was straitened out, the guy was fired and we "only" had to pay a few more "fees" to get the IMSS signed off. We are still waiting for the final sign off from the city.

After this experience, I'd be inclined to buy a finished casa and skip the process involved in building. Maybe that's just me, but it *is* different here.


----------



## chicois8

Bigmunch said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Architect/Builder in the Dolores Hidalgo area ? We would like to build a house there in the next year


why not start a new post since this post is over 2 years old?


----------



## lagoloo

chicois8 said:


> why not start a new post since this post is over 2 years old?


Good idea. Sometimes we don't notice when it all started.............:


----------



## Bigmunch

Having just spent a week in that town, two years time is about the 50% completion time on a house, most of the residents build a little bit of the home, then let it sit until they find some more extra money, then they add on to the home. We saw numerous Houses that looked like they were started years ago and never finished.
I didn't see any professional crews working on any of the homes we passed.


----------



## GARYJ65

chicois8 said:


> Hola, I am thinking of selling my home along the Nayarit coast and moving to higher (read cooler) ground around the Dolores Hildago area..I would like to build a house this time and I know costs vary all over the country, I am looking for approximate building costs for a block house per square meter. Thanks in advance


Real costs start on $ 5,500 and rise according to higher priced finishes and special equipment ( jacuzzis, etc.)
My advice, be very careful with signing a good contract and a specifications sheet.

Saludos!


----------



## Isla Verde

Bigmunch said:


> Having just spent a week in that town, two years time is about the 50% completion time on a house, most of the residents build a little bit of the home, then let it sit until they find some more extra money, then they add on to the home. We saw numerous Houses that looked like they were started years ago and never finished.
> I didn't see any professional crews working on any of the homes we passed.


That is the typical way for many Mexicans of modest means to build houses for their families.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> That is the typical way for many Mexicans of modest means to build houses for their families.


I agree, that's not considered as a rule


----------



## chicois8

GARYJ65 said:


> Real costs start on $ 5,500 and rise according to higher priced finishes and special equipment ( jacuzzis, etc.)
> My advice, be very careful with signing a good contract and a specifications sheet.
> 
> Saludos!


Thanks Gary but that was written in 2010,since then I bought a 10 acre piece of land over looking Dolores Hidalgo and built an adobe home....


----------



## GARYJ65

circle110 said:


> Sorry rvgringo. I made a typo... it is acabados, not acobados, as ExpatPumpik pointed out. Since there's not a good equivalent in English and I've heard the term so much from architects, builders, materials salesmen and folks building houses that I thought I might get away with it.
> 
> The "acabados" make up the larger part of the cost of the house. Our neighbors just finished their house. The architect charged them $400,000 pesos for the design and the construction of the house to "obra negra" level which means foundations, walls, cement roof and plumbing without any fixtures. He then offered to finish the house (add the "acabados") at a mid-level of quality for the cost of $600,000 pesos. The said "forget it" and decided to do it themselves by hiring people individually to do each job. They wound up spending..... exactly $600,000! However, by managing it themselves they were able to finish the house to a more luxurious level than the architect would have and they had it really customized to their tastes.
> 
> So, total cost for them: 1 million pesos ($75-80,000 USD) for a 200 square meter house with very nice finishings for $5000 pesos per square meter. Or in US terms: a 2150 sq foot house for just under $40 a square foot.


That was a good thing for your friends, there may be 1,000 different scenarios, I just want to point out that your friends are missing the warranty, and they took the risk of an accident to happen, then, they would be in a big problem
Even when hiring , let's say, a carpenter, if one of his people has an accident, the owner is responsible for him.


----------



## GARYJ65

chicois8 said:


> Thanks Gary but that was written in 2010,since then I bought a 10 acre piece of land over looking Dolores Hidalgo and built an adobe home....


Wow!
I didn't noticed that!
I'm so glad you made your house already!


----------



## Bigmunch

Just curious about the land prices there, it seems like the lots are priced a bit high in this part if mexico


----------



## Longford

lagoloo said:


> Good idea. Sometimes we don't notice when it all started.............:


Nothing wrong with adding to an already good discussion thread. Some of the specific cost information, from several years ago, make for a good comparison with today's prices. I appreciate it when someone searches for an older thread to bring it back to life.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> Nothing wrong with adding to an already good discussion thread. Some of the specific cost information, from several years ago, make for a good comparison with today's prices. I appreciate it when someone searches for an older thread to bring it back to life.


But what about someone who resurrects an old thread who doesn't realize how old it is and starts a dialogue with a poster who isn't around to respond to his or her questions and comments?


----------



## Bigmunch

How old is old ?


----------



## sparks

chicois8 said:


> Thanks Gary but that was written in 2010,since then I bought a 10 acre piece of land over looking Dolores Hidalgo and built an adobe home....


Got any fotos?


----------



## chicois8

sparks said:


> Got any fotos?


Yes,plenty form groundbreaking to bringing in furniture, but I only know how to send to anothers email, if you want to PM me your email address I wlll send you some.........


----------



## sparks

chicois8 said:


> Yes,plenty form groundbreaking to bringing in furniture, but I only know how to send to anothers email, if you want to PM me your email address I wlll send you some.........



I will but thought you might have a Blog, Flickr or other online video storage. Even the dreaded Facebook


----------



## chicois8

sparks said:


> I will but thought you might have a Blog, Flickr or other online video storage. Even the dreaded Facebook


Nope, I will send you some soon........


----------



## cj007

chicois8 said:


> Hola, I am thinking of selling my home along the Nayarit coast and moving to higher (read cooler) ground around the Dolores Hildago area..I would like to build a house this time and I know costs vary all over the country, I am looking for approximate building costs for a block house per square meter. Thanks in advance


I would agree with the cost is 5,500 pesos per square meter from my past experience as well.


----------



## chicois8

cj007 said:


> I would agree with the cost is 5,500 pesos per square meter from my past experience as well.


Thank you for the reply cj but you are replying to a question I posted over 3 years ago, the house an Adobe was completed Nov. 2011..........


----------



## Bigmunch

We have started the building process,
Our new house is going up fast. Here are a few pics if anyone would like to see them.


----------



## GARYJ65

Bigmunch said:


> We have started the building process,
> Our new house is going up fast. Here are a few pics if anyone would like to see them.


I'm a construction contractor, it looks very well to me!


----------



## Longford

Bigmunch said:


> We have started the building process,
> Our new house is going up fast. Here are a few pics if anyone would like to see them.


Thank you for sharing the photos! We all learn from these types of postings. My first introduction to Rolly Brook was when he posted his comments and photos at MexConnect about building several apartments in Lerdo ... and from there the website started a construction forum and Rolly became a fixture on Mexico-specific websites chronicling all sorts of information/experiences of his and others. I've drawn sets of floorplans for a possible build in Mexico, but I don't know if I'll eventually do that.


----------



## Bigmunch

Here are some updated pics, they are nearly finished on the outside of the house.


----------



## GARYJ65

Bigmunch said:


> Here are some updated pics, they are nearly finished on the outside of the house.


Looks very nice, before pouring concrete on top of that vigueta y bovedilla, I would suggest an additive to make that concrete much more water tight
If you want, send me a PM


----------



## TamiJ

Thanks for sharing your photos. My husband and I have recently discussed building a house outside the city on some property he has. We are only thinking about this as of yet. I hope you will post more pictures as the house progresses.


----------



## Bigmunch

Here are a few pics.....


----------



## Eldora

Hi I am looking to get married to my Mexican girlfriend in Feb 2015, how easy would it be to build our own property????


----------



## GARYJ65

Eldora said:


> Hi I am looking to get married to my Mexican girlfriend in Feb 2015, how easy would it be to build our own property????


Where are you from?
Where do you want to build?
Do you have experience building?
In Mexico we use very different building materials than in the US for example, lumber is quite expensive, and not used in houses


----------



## TundraGreen

GARYJ65 said:


> Where are you from?
> Where do you want to build?
> Do you have experience building?
> In Mexico we use very different building materials than in the US for example, lumber is quite expensive, and not used in houses


Eldora is from England so there is another set of building practices.


----------



## Eldora

Hi thank you for your reply, I am English, no building experience myself, looking in build in Ensenada, moving there this year


----------



## sparks

Eldora said:


> how easy would it be to build our own property????


Easy is not the best question. Of course it's easy if the land is yours and money is no issue .... but headache free and what you really want?

Rent for a year or more and talk to lots of other people in the mean time. Need to check out land issues, water issues, community issues, good contractor, permit process and if workers are covered with Seguro ..... and probably lots more


----------



## GARYJ65

Eldora said:


> Hi thank you for your reply, I am English, no building experience myself, looking in build in Ensenada, moving there this year


In that case, building by yourself would not be that easy
I agree with Sparks, why don't you rent for a while and then find a good contractor to get the job done, I may assist you with advice


----------



## TundraGreen

Eldora,

I assume when you say "build your own house", you mean contracting for the actual work. If you mean doing the work yourself, I would think that would be a very difficult undertaking anywhere if you have no prior construction experience. It would be even more difficult in a new country with a new language and new building practices.

I have quite a bit of experience doing construction, plumbing and wiring on my own houses and I have found it interesting to learn the different practices in Mexico. As Gary pointed out most construction in Mexico is a masonry project not a carpentry project. But the differences are more than that. The water systems are, essentially, unpressurized and are vented to the atmosphere. The electrical systems are often ungrounded. Adobe walls are another interesting construction form.


----------



## Bigmunch

Here are a few more pics of the progress of our little Casa just outside Dolores Hidalgo, GTO 


I will be looking for furniture and Cabinets in June. 
Does anyone have suggestions of the best place to buy Couches, Kitchen Cabinets, lighting and fans ? Do we have to drive to Leon ?
Also need a new Dining room set. 
At this point in time we are looking to go more modern, Formica countertop, Buy and install Cabinets, Fans with light kits and remote controls, so I would think Home Depot type stores , do you know any Local Mexican stores that carry modern options ?

:behindsofa:


----------



## sparks

Got to be a Home Depot in San Miguel. I bought kitchen cabinets there. Also Costco and Sams for furniture ... and Sears. SMA is a lot closer than Leon


----------



## Eldora

Thank you for all your comments they are very useful. 

I am now currently in partnership with great people from Mexico City, and we are currently building a unique Restaurant in Ensenada which should be fininished by September time if goes to plan we found an amazing architect from the the town who is also doing the construction, recycling the water as well as other Eco. Friendly ideas as there is a big problem with the water here (which should be solved in the next few years as a Company is going to build a recycling plant - sea water, our architect as won a contract to build there offices).

Then we will build our own casa when the restaurant becomes successful.

Eldora


----------



## Eldora

Thank you guys, good advice, we have set a date, and have a local solicitor on hand to deal with all the legal stuff.


----------



## chicois8

sparks said:


> Got to be a Home Depot in San Miguel. I bought kitchen cabinets there. Also Costco and Sams for furniture ... and Sears. SMA is a lot closer than Leon



I did not know of a Home Depot in SMA, closest one I used was in Celeya...


----------



## GARYJ65

TundraGreen said:


> Eldora,
> 
> I assume when you say "build your own house", you mean contracting for the actual work. If you mean doing the work yourself, I would think that would be a very difficult undertaking anywhere if you have no prior construction experience. It would be even more difficult in a new country with a new language and new building practices.
> 
> I have quite a bit of experience doing construction, plumbing and wiring on my own houses and I have found it interesting to learn the different practices in Mexico. As Gary pointed out most construction in Mexico is a masonry project not a carpentry project. But the differences are more than that. The water systems are, essentially, unpressurized and are vented to the atmosphere. The electrical systems are often ungrounded. Adobe walls are another interesting construction form.


I could add:
Be careful, very careful, extra careful with contractors, Mexican or expats, both may fall in the paws of bad contractors


----------



## GARYJ65

chicois8 said:


> I did not know of a Home Depot in SMA, closest one I used was in Celeya...


I would think the closest is in Queretaro,
In any case, you have to find out which one has the largest kitchen department, because it make s a difference


----------



## chicois8

GARYJ65 said:


> I would think the closest is in Queretaro,
> In any case, you have to find out which one has the largest kitchen department, because it make s a difference


Hola Gary, Since starting this thread I did build a beautiful Adobe just outside Dolores Hidalgo, but I was answering Sparks remarks about a HD in SMA...The closest is Celaya.

From SMA to Celaya HD it is 30 miles
From DH to Celaya HD it is 54 miles

From SMA to Queretaro HD it is 63 miles
From DH to Queretaro HD it is 86 miles

But as you say the one with the biggest kitchen dept. is the one to visit...........


----------



## sparks

chicois8 said:


> I did not know of a Home Depot in SMA, closest one I used was in Celeya...


I just assumed ..... Yuppies and money seemed to equal SMA. Tho maybe they are not much of a do-it-yourself crowd


----------



## chicois8

Well Scott, you know what they say about assume.......LOL

Land in SMA is probably to expensive to build a HD on.........


----------



## Bigmunch

Do you happen to know which one has the best (and biggest ) Kitchen cabinet selections? 
We will be looking at sinks and countertops as well
I am hoping Celaya


----------



## chicois8

Bigmunch said:


> Do you happen to know which one has the best (and biggest ) Kitchen cabinet selections?
> We will be looking at sinks and countertops as well
> I am hoping Celaya




With all the beautiful Talavera tiles and plumbing products (sinks, wc's, lavatories) why would you need HD for sinks and counter tops...Google "traditional Mexican kitchens"
I wish I could send you a picture of my Mexican kitchen.......


----------



## conklinwh

chicois8 said:


> Hola Gary, Since starting this thread I did build a beautiful Adobe just outside Dolores Hidalgo, but I was answering Sparks remarks about a HD in SMA...The closest is Celaya.
> 
> From SMA to Celaya HD it is 30 miles
> From DH to Celaya HD it is 54 miles
> 
> From SMA to Queretaro HD it is 63 miles
> From DH to Queretaro HD it is 86 miles
> 
> But as you say the one with the biggest kitchen dept. is the one to visit...........


Not sure where you got your data but more like 63km my house in SMA to the HD on Bernardo Quintana. If 63mi, I must be averaging over 100mph.
There is a larger HD on the south side of QRO.

Also not sure where you get your views on SMA. There are a lot of reasonable places, maybe you looked at the penthouse of the Rosewood hotel. Actually tourism in SMA has heavily tilted toward Mexican tourists and a lot, if not the majority, of people buying/building are out of DF.

All that being said, I don't think that I would go to HD for kitchens. If you don't like the talavera of Dolores, there are great marble sink places very reasonable. Also, a number of ceramic sink and faucet places. We used Azuelos Y Piso on the 57 service road just past the Juruquilla exit and the Harley dealership. We have also had god luck at Don Pedro's on Ancha San Antonio in SMA.
There are also wonderful woodworkers that can custom make cabinets.

Bill


----------



## makaloco

Chicois8, I hope you had better luck than I did with talavera on the kitchen counter. Here's what mine looks like 6-1/2 years after installation. Not shown: several edge pieces that fell off. To be fair, talavera has done very well in the bathroom, but in the kitchen? NEVER AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## conklinwh

We've done custom marble from local cutter in SMA that is more reasonable than expected. Lots of choices. We've also done stained concrete.

Bill



makaloco said:


> Chicois8, I hope you had better luck than I did with talavera on the kitchen counter. Here's what mine looks like 6-1/2 years after installation. Not shown: several edge pieces that fell off. To be fair, talavera has done very well in the bathroom, but in the kitchen? NEVER AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## chicois8

I have had no trouble with my out door kitchen along the coast of Nayarit, but I have the workers do only the cement counters and I set the sink and did my own tile work...I believe I still have your email and I'll send you a picture........


----------



## chicois8

conklinwh said:


> Not sure where you got your data but more like 63km my house in SMA to the HD on Bernardo Quintana. If 63mi, I must be averaging over 100mph.
> There is a larger HD on the south side of QRO.
> 
> Also not sure where you get your views on SMA. There are a lot of reasonable places, maybe you looked at the penthouse of the Rosewood hotel. Actually tourism in SMA has heavily tilted toward Mexican tourists and a lot, if not the majority, of people buying/building are out of DF.
> 
> All that being said, I don't think that I would go to HD for kitchens. If you don't like the talavera of Dolores, there are great marble sink places very reasonable. Also, a number of ceramic sink and faucet places. We used Azuelos Y Piso on the 57 service road just past the Juruquilla exit and the Harley dealership. We have also had god luck at Don Pedro's on Ancha San Antonio in SMA.
> There are also wonderful woodworkers that can custom make cabinets.
> 
> Bill


Bill, the data was good but I misprinted km for miles....
Not sure what views about SMA you are referring too......you left SMA for a ghost town and I have never been to the Rosewood...
I do know the place is loaded with Chilangos on the weekends and Texas license plates..


----------



## conklinwh

Sorry, I concatenated your comment about land being too expensive for an HD with Sparks comment on yuppies that preceded it.
BTW, we have sold our place in Pozos and moved back to SMA.


----------



## chicois8

conklinwh said:


> Sorry, I concatenated your comment about land being too expensive for an HD with Sparks comment on yuppies that preceded it.
> BTW, we have sold our place in Pozos and moved back to SMA.


wonderful,I'll come by for a visit someday and say hi to that beautiful artist you married, Rick


----------



## conklinwh

Would be great, we are actually building a studio For Sandra on the place in SMA. Do really miss the vistas and ruins of Pozos but needed to be in SMA for art reasons.
There is a lot of money being invested in Pozos to make significant repairs to the main streets, the jardin and the escuelo modelo. It is good that everything is to restore or mimic the old structures so the upgrades are for the most part very positive.
We still do have property in Pozos with a studio and green house with significant plantings.

Bill


chicois8 said:


> wonderful,I'll come by for a visit someday and say hi to that beautiful artist you married, Rick


----------

